# Liver nose red toy poodle



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The red pup has amber eyes and liver points although not preferred it is acceptable


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

This is from the Kennel Cub standard:

"All solid colours. White and creams to have black nose, lips and eye rims, black toenails desirable. Browns to have dark amber eyes, dark liver nose, lips, eye rims and toenails. Apricots and reds to have dark eyes with black points or deep amber eyes with liver points. Blacks, silvers and blues to have black nose, lips, eye rims and toenails. Creams, apricots, reds, browns, silvers and blues may show varying shades of the same colour up to 18 months. Clear colours preferred. Non solid colours are highly undesirable and should be heavily penalised."

Is either parent on the brown spectrum?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Your little fellow would have been a brown dog, except he also happened to catch the genes to turn him into a red head. He still has the liver nose color of a brown dog. His dark nosed siblings would have been black dogs, but they also got the red head genes. Brown poodles are rarer than black poodles, so yes, there are fewer liver nosed poodles than black nosed poodles. 

Europe has different standards than the US as to whether the color is considered desirable.

FCI states:
_Black nose in black, white and grey subjects; brown nose in brown subjects. In fawn (apricot/red) subjects, the nose should be black or brown according to the intensity of the fawn colour. In light fawn subjects the nose should be as dark as possible.....
Lips: Moderately developed, rather tight, of medium thickness with the upper lip resting on the lower lip without hanging over it. Black in black, white and grey subjects; brown in brown subjects. In orange fawn [apricot] and in red fawn subjects, the lips are more or less dark brown or black._

AKC, in contrast, states:
_Black, blue, gray, silver, cream and white Poodles have black noses, eye-rims and lips, black or self colored toenails and very dark eyes. In the apricots while the foregoing coloring is preferred, liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, and amber eyes are permitted but are not desirable._


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Not what you asked, and it might be the angle, but ask for more pictures, particularly standing up and sitting, facing front. If you look at the left paw, it looks crooked. This might be only aesthetics, or it might be severe enough that the dog will suffer sooner or later in life.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Our red tpoo has dark liver points. Absolutely acceptable fci standards. He's adorable


----------

